# Puppies in Michigan



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

I have been communicating with the breeder of the hounds to see if she could care for them while we go on vacation in March. 

And she mentioned that she will have new litters at the end of the month. If anyone is looking around and want me to put you in touch with her just let me know.

Just passing along the information as we were really happy with her and the hounds are happy and healthy and loved beyond measure.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you mean Maltese? Who is the breeder and where is she?

Thanks,
Marsha


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

> Do you mean Maltese? Who is the breeder and where is she?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marsha[/B]



Howdy Marsha:

I hope you are doing great.

I just replied to your PM. The woman's name is Susan and she is in Southeast Michigan.

Let me know if I can tell you anything else. She was very, very great to deal with.


----------

